# A cat with no name



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

When I was last at the vets with one of my cats, a stray cat came right in front of me then he sat under the ambulance. He was completely dragging his back leg. I thought he was a smart guy for coming to the right place for treatment, so I asked the vets to help him for me. They had to amputate the leg (an old fracture and the muscles had atrophied apparently) and we were waiting for him to recover before neutering and vaccinating, and testing for various things to see if he could come home with me to be fostered. 

I went to see him a couple of times after the op, vet said he was doing ok, eating and drinking and toileting. Anyway, today the vet phoned to say that he had suddenly gone downhill, and despite being put on a drip, he died overnight. The vet said he was dehydrated, but they also suspected kidney failure, probably too far gone when he got there, and said he was quite old.

I was waiting to foster him before naming, as the two times I visited he didn't appreciate being touched. I was preparing a towel, building up my smell on it which I thought he could sleep with and get used to my smell, so he'd let me touch him. 

Anyway, I didn't get to know this poor kitty at all, so I don't want to name him post mortem, but I just thought it's really sad he has no-one to mourn him, and so I thought I'd put his story here, for him. I never managed to pet him but I did take a couple of photos. Poor sweetheart. How easy it would have been to have loved him.

I wish he'd had an owner, I wish suddenly all the strays and rescues out there would get adopted and loved, but sadly there are always so so so many who need homes and not enough people to adopt them. If I could I would adopt them all.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Poor wee soul.
RIP no name x


----------



## GreyWind (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh no Nattie  I was just reading your thread on what to call him, thinking of names for the little guy. This is so sad that he died without getting a second chance at life, poor little cat.

RIP little man. May you find the love at the Bridge that you didn't get a chance to find here on Earth x


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor little guy  At least he had care and treatment for his final days and he at least died comfortably and not alone.

Well done you for helping him, I'm sorry you didn't get to finish your good deed x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

really sad you can still name him btw

RIP


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww bless RIP LITTLE ONE


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sad for the poor boy - at least his final hours where spent somewhere warm and secure and hopefully relatively pain free. 

Sleep well old boy.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Nattie but at least he knew kindness over the last few weeks. Run free to the bridge little man and have fun playing with the butterflies x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  Run free at the bridge brave little paws xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh poor little Guy. So Sad:crying:
R.I.P and have lots of love and fun at the Bridge xx


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I posted somewhere on here about finding a injured cat and staying with it in the cold till the police came, it later died at the vets, but I'll never forget that cat and feel glad someone was with them to soothe and then to give pain relief...I think you'll never forget this little character too, I hope you find some comfort in knowing you did everything you could and more than most would. He was in a warm place with food and water and healthcare and caring people, he won't have had to be in pain and alone and scared because of your actions that is a fabulous thing.
***massive hugs***


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have tons of fun at the bridge little one, you were cared about at the end sweetheart.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2011)

I would still name him if it were me. RIP at Rainbow Bridge sweet little kitty.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

How sad to read
R.I.P little boy


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

This is so sad  R.I.P little kitty!


----------



## linavi390 (Aug 18, 2011)

Help them, adopt stray


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

What a sad story, but at least he had some care in his final hours.


----------

